

Think You Can Work for a Tech Company? Take this Quiz - coglethorpe
http://gigaom.com/2009/04/28/think-you-can-work-for-a-tech-company-take-the-quiz/

======
jibiki
Is 7 the answer to the first question?

~~~
eru
Depends. If you equate horses with "real numbers all different from another",
than 7 is the best I can get down to. Haven't proved optimality, yet, though.

(But obviously you'll need at least 5 races, so that every horse has been
raced at least once.)

